# Best Lcd Monitor In 19" Range



## pvsraao (Nov 10, 2007)

Any one please suggest best LCD Monitor in 19"/20" size having DVI connectivity, highets contrast ratio and lower response time say 5ms. Budget range is Rs11k to 15k


----------



## lnkrishnan (Nov 10, 2007)

pvsraao said:
			
		

> Any one please suggest best LCD Monitor in 19"/20" size having DVI connectivity, highets contrast ratio and lower response time say 5ms. Budget range is Rs11k to 15k



Try getting your hands on the Samsung SyncMaster 940BW LCD monitor. It is a 19" widescreen monitor, with native resolution of 1440*900 and, by Agent-001's own admission, one of the slimmest bezels that you'll ever find in an LCD monitor. When I bought (about a year back), it was retailing for 12K, now, I heard that the price range is at 9-10K. So it is well within your budget. Also, it has a gray-gray refresh time of 4ms, and I've played a lot of games on it (like FarCry, Splinter-Cell Chaos Theory, Quake-4) and there's absolutely no ghosting effect, so it is a perfect choice by all means. Go in for it, and you'll not be disappointed (I'm not)

Edit: In case you're wondering about the credentials of this monitor, this was the one which Agent-001 himself bought in Oct-2006:
< *www.thinkdigit.com/index.php?action=pro_how_to&prodid=834 >


----------



## sam9s (Nov 10, 2007)

pvsraao said:
			
		

> Any one please suggest best LCD Monitor in 19"/20" size having DVI connectivity, highets contrast ratio and lower response time say 5ms. Budget range is Rs11k to 15k



Leme guess mmmmm you have not made a single topic search for similar kind of thread, coz there are zillions available on exactly similar q u got here.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Nov 10, 2007)

Dell is giving away Rs5000 discount for it's 198EP. This monitor is really good too.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Nov 10, 2007)

get DELL 22" E228WFP for 15600/- inc tax & delivery.I have one & have ordered one more 4 days back for 15460/-......it rocks...


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 11, 2007)

Samsung 942NW......


----------



## pvsraao (Nov 11, 2007)

arun_chennai said:
			
		

> Samsung 942NW......




Are u sure? No such model found in samsung web site. Pl provide detailed spec and link of site if available, approximat price in chennai or hyderabad.


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 11, 2007)

pvsraao said:
			
		

> Are u sure? No such model found in samsung web site. Pl provide detailed spec and link of site if available, approximat price in chennai or hyderabad.


Sorry typpo....its "Samsung SyncMaster 932NW"
*www.samsung.com/in/products/monitors/tftlcdmonitors/932nw.asp


----------



## Stalker (Nov 11, 2007)

can anyone suggest me a good *non-widescreen*  19" LCD monitor, with low response times, better contrast.....mainly for gaming

Budget - 10-11k


----------



## gsenthil (Nov 11, 2007)

arun_chennai said:
			
		

> Sorry typpo....its "Samsung SyncMaster 932NW"
> *www.samsung.com/in/products/monitors/tftlcdmonitors/932nw.asp



Is this model availble in India......? I tried calling up a few dealers here in Bangalore and they say it is not available.....

The SyncMaster 2032BW looks really good.... (It has a DVI input as well compared to  932nw.....

I am very impreseed by the way this monitor looks.....

Any details on the availabilty and the price would be of grt help...

cheers,
Senthil


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 11, 2007)

gsenthil said:
			
		

> Is this model availble in India......? I tried calling up a few dealers here in Bangalore and they say it is not available.....
> 
> The SyncMaster 2032BW looks really good.... (It has a DVI input as well compared to  932nw.....
> 
> ...



Yes yar...this info is from Samsung India website only....this model is the most beautiful 19'' in my view & comes with loads of features for 10.5k..


----------



## gsenthil (Nov 11, 2007)

arun_chennai said:
			
		

> Yes yar...this info is from Samsung India website only....this model is the most beautiful 19'' in my view & comes with loads of features for 10.5k..



10.5 K for the SyncMaster 2032BW or SyncMaster 932NW ??? 
Guys, any dealers in Blore selling this model ???


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 11, 2007)

gsenthil said:
			
		

> 10.5 K for the SyncMaster 2032BW or SyncMaster 932NW ??? Guys, any dealers in Blore selling this model ???



SyncMaster 932NW only yar....


----------



## gsenthil (Nov 11, 2007)

arun_chennai said:
			
		

> SyncMaster 932NW only yar....



oh okie... but 932NW does not have DVI i/p...  

Any idea abt the cost of 2032BW ? (this has DVI i/p...)


----------



## vinaych (Nov 13, 2007)

If u r looking for a widescreen in 19inch..
you can consider buying *HP w1907*..it is just awesome..
I got it for 16K here in Bangalore..


----------



## Yoda (Nov 13, 2007)

will a 19 inch monitor look like a TV. how a TFT LCD is measured, diagonally or horizontally ?


----------



## janitha (Nov 13, 2007)

Yoda said:
			
		

> will a 19 inch monitor look like a TV. how a TFT LCD is measured, diagonally or horizontally ?



Diagonally only for both TVs and monitors.


----------



## sagar_coolx (Nov 16, 2007)

dudes...ive to go for a 19"...hearin all, i suppose ill go for a widescreen...now ive read samsung932nw many a times in this thread....has anyone actually tried it?i think the major prob with it is   no dvi. wat do u think?
also suggest some other alternatives...wat abt dell...lg..? budget arnd 10k....gonna buy within a week...so list my options here please, dudes.
heres some i found:
dell 198wfp
samsung 932nw
lg 194wt


----------



## spitfire (Nov 16, 2007)

Samsung 932 makes you pay for its looks...featurewise its pretty medio..you can easily get 5ms,non-dvi,19" ws at around 9k..no need to pay11k (as quoted by delta eripherals 2 weeks back) for this..

dell 198wfp looks a better choice..
just remember one thing..whatever you buy...dont buy a viewsonic


----------



## lnkrishnan (Nov 18, 2007)

sagar_coolx said:
			
		

> dudes...ive to go for a 19"...hearin all, i suppose ill go for a widescreen...now ive read samsung932nw many a times in this thread....has anyone actually tried it?i think the major prob with it is   no dvi. wat do u think?
> also suggest some other alternatives...wat abt dell...lg..? budget arnd 10k....gonna buy within a week...so list my options here please, dudes.
> heres some i found:
> dell 198wfp
> ...



Dude, I hope you saw my post about the Samsung 940BW (1st reply in this thread).


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 18, 2007)

spitfire said:
			
		

> Samsung 932 makes you pay for its looks...featurewise its pretty medio..you can easily get 5ms,non-dvi,19" ws at around 9k..no need to pay11k (as quoted by delta eripherals 2 weeks back) for this..
> 
> dell 198wfp looks a better choice..
> just remember one thing..whatever you buy...dont buy a viewsonic




Is Samsung 932 available for 9k???? & if so that will be great...


----------



## anispace (Nov 18, 2007)

the best monitor in the 19" range is the HP w1907. its just awesome..  awesome looks and performance. Although i dont own it,  i have seen it in a HP outlet and tried it out over there.

The only catch is that it costs around 16-17k but the cost is justified if u ask me. some people on this forum own this beauty so if moneys no limit then this is it.

*computershopper.com/images/products/lcd-monitors/HPw1907-350.jpg


----------



## jacksparrow18 (Nov 21, 2007)

Viewsonic VA1912Wb which has dvi i/p


----------



## spitfire (Nov 21, 2007)

jacksparrow18 said:
			
		

> Viewsonic VA1912Wb which has dvi i/p



BETTER GO FOR NEW vIEWSONIC va1926 WHICH BELONGS TO THE LATEST casa series LCD from Viewsonic...Seeing some good revire abt it on net...price is about the same


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 24, 2007)

ViewSonic`s 19" VX 1932WM
Response Time  2ms
DVI-D
Black 

*ap.viewsonic.com/in/products/productspecs.php?id=317

ViewSonic`s 19" VA1926w
Response Time  5ms
DVI-D
Black

*ap.viewsonic.com/in/products/productspecs.php?id=328


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

*many who bought viewsonic are worried about the build quality and warranty esp replacement.lot of problems.viewsonic is no no if u search through this forum.skip viewsonic.*


----------



## sashijoseph (Nov 24, 2007)

It's the VX series with 2ms which is laden with rtc woes.The VA series is pretty much bug free but remember it is value stuff...not for big time gaming.A friend recently bought a Va1912wb for 8.8k and it's way better than the samsung nw series and LG crap(at least for normal work and movies etc).


----------



## blackleopard92 (Nov 24, 2007)

what about dell, the one which has 5k discount?


----------

